# Mesquite tree



## Bluestingray (Jan 12, 2013)

Cut this at ground level. All the way around with small wedge in the direction I wanted it to go. Good pull and c r u n c h. 

Gave the city its share :teethlaugh: , kept the firewood, logs and trunks 

Breakout the popcorn and enjoy! 

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0029_zps940f30c6.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0070_zps1532d41c.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0053_zps746808e2.jpg





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdLOrLLOzk4 






http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0076_zps2226bc30.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0100_zps07d71ff4.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0114_zps71b337e5.jpg

Home.
http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0115_zpsf620154d.jpg


3 hrs of family time


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2013)

It's a good thing the tree didn't want to go the other way too bad - that trailer would've been snatched around like a tinker toy! 

Man that's one of the nicest skeet logs I've ever seen. Looks like you might get lots of shake free lumber from it - it looks very solid. Nice haul.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jan 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It's a good thing the tree didn't want to go the other way too bad - that trailer would've been snatched around like a tinker toy!



Imagin that! I like and anticipate excitement  but that tree was basically standing on its feet, clip the toes and a few hundred Lbs tension at top.... like making that tree dance. Luckily no winds that day. :no dice. more please:


----------



## scrimman (Jan 13, 2013)

I always did wonder just how it was you managed to get those monsters into your trailer (and therefore into your yard)..........
Sure am glad you didn't try that yesterday, too. Windy as all git-out down here.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jan 13, 2013)

scrimman said:


> I always did wonder just how it was you managed to get those monsters into your trailer (and therefore into your yard)..........
> Sure am glad you didn't try that yesterday, too. Windy as all git-out down here.



Years of trial and error. The right, safe way is easiest( plenty calculations , planning involved) Hope this is informative for someone planning to fell tree.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the last pic of the cleaned up site. Not a twig left behind. Doing the extra cleanup work like that will probably get you more work in the future. Most wouldn't bother. Gary


----------



## Dusty (Jan 16, 2013)

Great job, I wish we had mesquite growing in East Tennessee, but I'm happy with lots of walnut, maple and cherry. I've got two big black locust logs in my log yard. I'm going to saw them into 4" X 6" posts for a lumber drying shed, but I may saw some boards just to see what they look like made into something.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow! Nice score! That has an unusually long clear trunk for mesquite, I see big table tops.... Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Bluestingray (Jan 18, 2013)

Imagine, seeing that while driving..... What would you do? 

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_0343_zps048bec35.jpg

Apperently the owner wants it milled. :dash2: and then I remembered "I mill wood"  but da owner dont wanna pay ( he said something like $50 hr about 40 miles away. Not in 2013! not me). I offered to mill half and I keep the otta half. We agreed!


----------



## Bluestingray (Jan 18, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I like the last pic of the cleaned up site. Not a twig left behind. Doing the extra cleanup work like that will probably get you more work in the future. Most wouldn't bother. Gary



Gary, if you look in the upper corner of the lot you'll see a mesquite twice the size. :naughty2: 

I'm kinda playing the predetor and dat huge skeets the prey.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 19, 2013)

I see it back there. Hope you get it. Gary


----------

